# What is the best state in the usa?



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2013)

To make a long story short I am graduating soon and will be moving back to my family to start off in my career field.  You know one of those shit jobs that you take when you get out of college just to get your feet on the ground and then you get the good jobs?  However I want to eventually move to a different state eventually, in idunno two years.


So the obvious choice is to eventually move to the best state.  Which poses the question of which state in the usa is the best and why?  Also what city with a population of more than 50k is the best city to live in that state?  I can't stand small cities, they're so boring.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 28, 2013)

Well PA is the only state I've ever lived in, but I like it.  There's a lot to do in Philly and Pittsburgh and I know there are tons of job opportunities in the Pittsburgh area (we somewhat avoided the recession due to advancements in medicine, technology, etc).  It's consistently rated as the "Most Liveable City in America."
On an unrelated note, Arkansas is probably the worst state.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 28, 2013)

I like it in Wisconsin, though I've lived here all my life so I'm kind of bias to it. I'd also agree that Arkansas is probably the worst. Congratulations on graduating.


----------



## Bliss (Jan 28, 2013)

Superior.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> I like it in Wisconsin, though I've lived here all my life so I'm kind of bias to it. I'd also agree that Arkansas is probably the worst. Congratulations on graduating.


I haven't graduated yet.  I'm graduating in april.

Also I have to disagree with arkansas being the worst.  If you ever go to live in louisiana god help you if you aren't caucasian. . . No I am not joking either, the society is still unspokenly segregated where it is soceitally unspoken rules that if you are caucasian you only befriend, date or marry and have kids with other caucasians and seeing a mixed race couple draws everyone's disgust more than if you ran down the street burning american flags screaming at the top of your lungs "derka derka muhammad jihad".


----------



## Machine (Jan 28, 2013)

COME ON OVER TO ARIZONA, WHERE OLD PEOPLE AND IMMIGRANTS GO TO DIE HOPES AND DREAMS COME TRUE!

I haven't been all over the USA, but I think I like Illinois out of the states I've been in. The scenery along the way is to die for, especially if you're from a desert hellhole like me.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 29, 2013)

Not Florida. That's for sure.


----------



## Machine (Jan 29, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Not Florida. That's for sure.


I've seen a lot of Florida hate, and I've never been there, and I don't really understand it. I heard that Florida is the home of the Madagascar Hissing Cockroach, however, so that's my main reason for preferring not to set foot in that state.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 29, 2013)

Machine said:


> I've seen a lot of Florida hate, and I've never been there, and I don't really understand it. I heard that Florida is the home of the Madagascar Hissing Cockroach, however, so that's my main reason for preferring not to set foot in that state.



Douchebags, godawful drivers, old people, and a cesspool of stupidity in general.

Also tourists.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 29, 2013)

Machine said:


> COME ON OVER TO ARIZONA, WHERE OLD PEOPLE AND IMMIGRANTS GO TO DIE HOPES AND DREAMS COME TRUE!
> 
> I haven't been all over the USA, but I think I like Illinois out of the states I've been in. The scenery along the way is to die for, especially if you're from a desert hellhole like me.



Flagstaff>Rest of Arizona


----------



## Namba (Jan 29, 2013)

Confusion


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 29, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Douchebags, godawful drivers, old people, and a cesspool of stupidity in general.
> 
> Also tourists.



Depends on what part or Florida you are in. We don't get many tourists in Melbourne (though we do get some of those darn snowbirds). There aren't a huge amount of jobs right now in Florida so I wouldn't recommend coming here to try to get a job (though there are a few plants opening up which you could try to slide into). If you are looking at teaching South Dakota and Wyoming are hurting for teachers.

yay 1000 posts!


----------



## Machine (Jan 29, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Douchebags, godawful drivers, old people, and a cesspool of stupidity in general.
> 
> Also tourists.


Ah. Sounds horrible.



Aetius said:


> Flagstaff>Rest of Arizona


I went to Flagstaff once. I tried to make a snowman when it had been snowing, but I was so cold that I couldn't even make a snowball to save my life.

Another downside of being from Arizona is that we have no idea what the cold is, and we freak the hell out when we are cold. At one time in my life, I went to Michigan for a family reunion, seeing that my mom is from Detroit, and the warmest jacket I had for AZ cold weather was NOTHING TO PROTECT ME FROM THE HORRORS OF THE MICHIGAN COLD.

I regret that day. c:


----------



## Percy (Jan 29, 2013)

Well, my state is has lot of beer and cheese and sports. And beer. And booze. Booze.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 29, 2013)

Are y'all on crack, Louisiana and Arkansas are awesome. The worst state I have been to, Oklahoma. Best state I have been to, Tennessee.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 29, 2013)

Washington of course. Seattle is supposed to be great to live in


----------



## Aetius (Jan 29, 2013)

Machine said:


> I went to Flagstaff once. I tried to make a snowman when it had been snowing, but I was so cold that I couldn't even make a snowball to save my life.



IT SNOWED AGAIN!

(Sweet Jesus, it is too cold outside, fuck this place)


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 29, 2013)

Not California. 


We got that furfag C.Birdy in it. ^_^


----------



## Namba (Jan 29, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Washington of course. Seattle is supposed to be great to live in



Nirvana. C:



Toshabi said:


> Not California.
> 
> 
> We got that furfag C.Birdy in it.


Be nice, dammit.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 29, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> We got that furfag C.Birdy in it. ^_^



Who?


----------



## Symlus (Jan 29, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Not California.



I second this. To be honest, my favorite state is a tie between Pennsylvania and Washington. Philadelphia and Seattle, as reasoning.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2013)

What about new hampshire?


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 29, 2013)

Aetius said:


> Who?




Oh have you not heard? It was my understanding that everyone had heard!  ^_^


----------



## Symlus (Jan 29, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> What about new hampshire?



Where?


----------



## Percy (Jan 29, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Oh have you not heard? It was my understanding that everyone had heard!  ^_^


No, that's a bad Toshabi. Bad.


----------



## Namba (Jan 29, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Oh have you not heard? It was my understanding that everyone had heard!  ^_^



I understood you better when you were a total dickbag.


----------



## Saiko (Jan 29, 2013)

Ehhhh, Mississippi would either be a hit or miss. We don't have too many of the inane laws (except for a new one with driving past bikers...), and it's pretty simple to live here. Taxes aren't too bad; the worst gas I've seen was $3.25. Property is comparatively cheap with my college-town's apartments being $400-$600 a month depending on how good you are at finding deals (and these are _nice_ apartments). Houses aren't too bad either, though that does of course fluctuate greatly with location. If you can get a stable job, your overhead should be low maintenance here. 

You'll likely run into problems with entertainment and socializing, though. The people are very kind, but they're also very conservative. From what I can tell, the basic culture and trend is a little over 5 years behind California's, maybe more. Of course you'll see more progressiveness in cities such as Biloxi, Hattiesburg, and Oxford because they're bigger. Hattiesburg and Oxford specifically are college towns, Hattiesburg leaning towards "techy", Oxford towards "preppy." Biloxi is a coastal city and has some casinos along with excellent seafood. There is of course Jackson, but I don't particularly like living there now that I'm older. There are technically plenty of things to do, but it's very diluted; and you have to drive everywhere... assuming it's not closed by like 9:00p. Oxford is much better about that because everything is within a five minute drive or within walking distance. You'd have to deal with college traffic, though; and I'm not sure what full-time work you'd find.

My suggestion for Mississippi is the coast such as Biloxi. I haven't been there much, but it's the most urban and should have a decent amount of diversity. That'd put you within an hour or so of New Orleans as well if you like that thought.

Oh, and be warned. The voting system is wonky here. I believe if you register as a democrat, you can't vote for republican nominations and vice versa. It may not function that way specifically, but I know you can't vote for both sides.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 29, 2013)

Not California.  Anything fun is illegal.


----------



## Pain-the-wolf (Jan 29, 2013)

i have now idea (because i only lived in PA) but I heard that California is nice


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 29, 2013)

That's like asking what the best smelling pile of shit is.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Jan 29, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> What about new hampshire?



If you can find a job there, I'd say go for it. It's a beautiful state with no sales tax, and gas & cigs are reasonably priced. Don't know what booze costs, though.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 29, 2013)

CannonFodder said:
			
		

> What about new hampshire?


I've never been, but everyone I talk to around here who has been there say two things: 1.)It's gorgeous any time of year, and 2.)The people are dirtbag hicks.  However, keep in mind that the people I talk to have lived in big eastern cities their whole lives, so their idea of what a hick is may be inaccurate.  But I guess since it's mostly rural and forested, you get a huge hunter crowd.
Anyway, best state obviously depends on what you're looking for in politics, weather, taxes, job opportunities, and so on.  I'm a fan of eastern states since there's actual history here, but if you wanted mild climate, nice scenery, and relatively low taxes, you could try something like Fort Collins, Colorado.  One warning is that aside from Denver and Boulder, there isn't much else around there in terms of people.  But whatever you do, stay away from the states that surround Colorado, except for maybe New Mexico (some parts of NM are pretty nice).  But Nebraska, Kansas, Wyoming... you'll want to die.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 29, 2013)

Has anybody been to all 50 states to compare? That must be a life achievement.


----------



## kyfox (Jan 29, 2013)

Texas. 
The DFW metroplex and Austin are big cities. Not sure what all is there, but I'd recommend Austin, it's a weird city, but a lot more things to see. Dallas seems like a big jumble of traffic, but that's probably because I live in a small town.

No state income tax is a plus, fairly good economy. 

Good luck!


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 29, 2013)

I admire anyone who can survive the ruggedness of the Alaskan Interior.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 29, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> I admire anyone who can survive the ruggedness of the Alaskan Interior.



Isn't fairbanks in the interior? [well it looks in the middle]


----------



## Retro (Jan 29, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Not California.
> 
> 
> We got that furfag C.Birdy in it. ^_^



Ooh! Who's C.Birdy? ^_^

To be honest, you're better off in the north states. Not Rhode Island, though; they've got high taxes. Those southern states have tons of hot weather, pretentious douchebags and hicks.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 29, 2013)

Massachusetts has a lot of American history behind it, and is generally populated by civilized people.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Jan 29, 2013)

The best state?  That's really going to depend on what you like and what you want to do.  You'd probably be better off looking at individual cities rather than the state.  According to the benches in Baltimore, it's the "Greatest City in America" (it's really not a bad city).  However, depending on the kind of jobs you are looking for Austin, Houston, Seattle, D.C., Boston, etc. are all fantastic.  Just do research on every place you think you might want to live because moving to a new state/city is a big decision.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 29, 2013)

Saiko said:


> Oh, and be warned. The voting system is wonky here. I believe if you register as a democrat, you can't vote for republican nominations and vice versa. It may not function that way specifically, but I know you can't vote for both sides.


It is called a closed primary. Florida has them too.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 29, 2013)

Cannon come to Boston! It's a pretty city. 

I can also recommend NYC.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 29, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Isn't fairbanks in the interior? [well it looks in the middle]



Yes, but Im talking about the villages that are so small that all their food/supply deliveries and transportation is done via air.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 29, 2013)

I have to agree with BouncyOtter in that you might be better off deciding what kind of city you want to live in based on nearby attractions and scenery, and then pick a city in a state that suits that. Regardless though, I personally really enjoy Utah, in spite of the religiousness of the place. Some of the best scenery in America is in that state and if you love mountains, canyons, desert, alpine, shoreline, stark, lush, big city, isolation, just about anything...Utah has it.

Salt Lake City is a reasonably sized city to provide enough entertainment, and with Sundance coming in annually occasionally you might get a chance to see a famous person without having to live in California, if you care about that. (And by famous people I don't just mean hollywood celebs, but authors and musicians and the like). 

Politics and religion are the downside to the state though. 

Flagstaff was nice. The scenery there is much more like the cascade range than being in Arizona. I liked Oregon and Washington as well.


----------



## Kosdu (Jan 29, 2013)

I like Oklahoma.


I've lived in Idaho, everyone is so damn white and mormon.
Less crime.





We have tons of space, racial diversity, and it's not some spoiled state.

From what my mother has told me, people here are generally friendly, so it surprises most folks.
I mean, want to have a nice chat with a stranger, crack jokes? Always worked for me.
Yes, we do offer rides to strangers, atleast me and my folks.


The town I'm in is extremely good for ethnic diversity, and the economy has been kept up due to being next to the world's largest artillery base. It's not too big or too small, having a good chunk of property is nothing new here.

The downside to Ft. Sill is it brings in ruffians, but stay on the right side of town and there's no problems.





We have the Wichita Wildlife Refuge instead of parks (beautiful) and is nearby Medicine Park (beautiful artist town) and our town has woods in it, who needs parks when you got those?








There are some really, really rich towns/cities like Tulsa, well-to-do/mostly white places like Norman, and we have a beautiful state park at Broken Bow, in eastern Oklahoma (where them rednecks come from).








OP, what do YOU want in your state? That is what must be asked.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jan 29, 2013)

I have it on good authority that Califurnia and Pennsylvania have a massive concentration of furfags.
You may want to look those up! Any true furry be making major life decisions based on their fandom, after all :]
Plus, with your undefined gender shenanigans, I'd think those liberal states would be best!


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 29, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> I have it on good authority that Califurnia and Pennsylvania have a massive concentration of furfags.
> You may want to look those up! Any true furry be making major life decisions based on their fandom, after all :]
> Plus, with your undefined gender shenanigans, I'd think those liberal states would be best!




STOP ENCOURAGING MORE FURFAGS TO ENTER MY GODDAM STATE!


----------



## Retro (Jan 29, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> STOP ENCOURAGING MORE FURFAGS TO ENTER MY GODDAM STATE!


You forgot a ^_^, does that mean you're no longer reformed? =(


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 29, 2013)

England is the best US state.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jan 29, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> STOP ENCOURAGING MORE FURFAGS TO ENTER MY GODDAM STATE!


<3


----------



## Kio Snowfyre (Jan 29, 2013)

Gibby said:


> England is the best US state.



I thought England was in Polandistan :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Cannon come to Boston! It's a pretty city.
> 
> I can also recommend NYC.


Sweet lord, that's too big of a city.  I like cities and all, but not cities where everyone is bumper to bumper.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 29, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Not California.  Anything fun is illegal.



If you were a real Californian, you'd do those things anyway. :V

But then again, you're in Orange County. If anything fun is illegal in CA, then it's REALLY illegal in OC. :V



CannonFodder said:


> Sweet lord, that's too big of a city.  I like cities and all, but not cities where everyone is bumper to bumper.



I wouldn't say NYC is big. Dense? Very, seeing as most of it is crammed onto an island as it is.


----------



## Day Coydog (Jan 29, 2013)

I've lived in South Dakota for my entire life, so I'm going to go with that one. There are only a two cities that have 50k+: Souix Falls (156K) and Rapid City (69K). The crime rate is pretty low where I'm at, the worse thing that has happened in the last few decades was a bank robbery that the police didn't respond to because they thought it was a hoax.
Rapid City is in the black hills, Lots of Forest and Mountains, a bunch of camping sites an' such.
Souix Falls is larger, has much more than Rapid City, except for the landscape. It has one large waterfall and that's about it, but it is a much flatter city.
SD is also a fairly(but not too strict) state, the schooling here is much better than many other states (12th ranked). This is a great place to raise kids, low crime rate, fun stuff to do, good education, etc.  Beware that the state is mostly Republican, but Democrats and Independents can survive he almost as well.

Hahaha, looked at bottom, the "town" with the smallest population has 3 people.


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 29, 2013)

Its all personal preference for everyone so I have to expect different answers in here. Well, I will start by shooting down anyone who says California, or any state in the North East. One could argue the Southern, and Gulf states (except Texas), cause IMO I would prefer to not live in any of them. Now, my personality likes Guns, Woods, City too, Snow, and all sorts of stuff, but I would have to say Nevada, Arizona, and Alaska are God-Tier states I'd love to move to someday.

pic related


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 29, 2013)

Day Coydog said:


> I've lived in South Dakota for my entire life, so I'm going to go with that one. There are only a two cities that have 50k+: Souix Falls (156K) and Rapid City (69K). The crime rate is pretty low where I'm at, the worse thing that has happened in the last few decades was a bank robbery that the police didn't respond to because they thought it was a hoax.
> Rapid City is in the black hills, Lots of Forest and Mountains, a bunch of camping sites an' such.
> Souix Falls is larger, has much more than Rapid City, except for the landscape. It has one large waterfall and that's about it, but it is a much flatter city.
> SD is also a fairly(but not too strict) state, the schooling here is much better than many other states (12th ranked). This is a great place to raise kids, low crime rate, fun stuff to do, good education, etc.  Beware that the state is mostly Republican, but Democrats and Independents can survive he almost as well.



South Dakota is quite pretty, at least during the summer.

As for education I'm a bit surprised. Right now they are having a difficult time getting teachers to come to South Dakota (and Wyoming for that matter). Also I think there is a growth in jobs there and expansion of fracking should help that.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 29, 2013)

Missouri's pretty cool. Alot of the more populated areas are lame, but there's some wonderful caves and forests around here, and a fairly good education system where I am. There's bad parts, sure, and the weather is bipolar (Started week at 19 degrees, 75 today, Thor powered thunder), but there's a lot of natural beauty here.


----------



## Namba (Jan 29, 2013)

Gibby said:


> England is the best US state.



FUCK YEAH


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 29, 2013)

Gibby said:


> England is the best US state.



Quiet you Nazi Commie! The only things in England are bad food and mandatory homosexuality. :V


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Jan 30, 2013)

Sulfide said:


>



"Best license plate" HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! XD


----------



## Lobar (Jan 30, 2013)

I really do like living in Minnesota.  Michelle Bachmann aside, we're actually pretty non-retarded politically.  Rochester is big enough to have a decently cultured downtown district and nice things liie Trader Joe's and Costco, but our traffic and crime isn't bad at all.  Minneapolis is also only an hour away.  The only thing that sucks is how fucking cold and snowy it gets here sometimes.


----------



## Koenigstiger (Jan 30, 2013)

I used to live in Boston, family was from all over the East Coast. I've also had family spend time on the West Coast as well. So I have a little perspective I guess. Currently I live in Colorado and here's why you should too:

Best weather EVAR, no hurricanes, floods, no earthquakes, no tornadoes, no terrible blizzards, 300 days of sunshine a year, not too hot (under 90 usually in the summer), not too cold (rarely below 15 degrees). it does snow here, but seriously it's something like an annual 10 inches of precipitation, so not reason to worry. if you want snow the mountains have tons, and great skiing and boarding.

A very outdoors-y lifestyle, especially if you're in the foothills i.e. Fort Collins or Boulder (boulder's very expensive and kinda douchey though). I lived 4 years in Fort Collins and it was an awesome town, tons of clubs and bars if you're into that. And just outside of town there's plenty of nature too for some peace and quiet. It's also got a small historic section that reminded me of back home in Boston, well without all the humidity and mosquitos-they're extinct here.

Moderate taxes, and if you're into a an oil or gas trade, there's tons of jobs. We are also second only to California in tech startups, and supposedly NASA was looking to move here from Florida (at least that is if they ever get funding again).

There's wildlife here if you can get out of the city. The gun laws are very lax too if you're interested in gun ownership.

Politically we're pretty moderate, rural areas vote red and urban blue, but generally in the middle at the end of the day.

Oh and there's always Amendment 64 if you're into that.

So yeah that's why Colorado is the best state.


----------



## Golden (Jan 30, 2013)

Ah, I'm not American but I travel there fairly often. I think New York State is the best. It's got a bit of everything: the city, the mountains, and a nice mix of hot and cold weather.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 30, 2013)

I loved LA when I lived there, PV was a super nice area. Nice weather, okay surfing, good amount of people and trees. Thumbs up, but really expensive, that's why we moved.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 30, 2013)

Koenigstiger said:


> supposedly NASA was looking to move here from Florida (at least that is if they ever get funding again).



If that happened Brevard County would probably go burn Tallahassee, then DC.


----------



## Ramses (Jan 30, 2013)

New York.

I'm from the midwest, and I lived in California and Colorado for a while, but nothing compares to NY.

I've lived in New York City - which is kinda like a state all on its own - for 20 years, and it's the best.
We have crime, and rats the size of beagles, and the subway is an overcrowded hot mess that runs on outdated, broken-down equipment. Everything's too expensive, especially rent. No one cleans up after their dogs, and there's garbage everywhere. Don't even ask about the weather in July.
And - there are hipsters. So many hipsters.

But, um, the food is the best. Nothing like it in the world! 
And there are bars every ten feet - yay! - although you can't smoke in them.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 30, 2013)

Ramses said:


> I've lived in New York City - which is kinda like a state all on its own - for 20 years, and it's the best.
> We have crime, and rats the size of beagles, and the subway is an overcrowded hot mess that runs on outdated, broken-down equipment. Everything's too expensive, especially rent. No one cleans up after their dogs, and there's garbage everywhere. Don't even ask about the weather in July.
> And - there are hipsters. So many hipsters.
> 
> ...



That sounds like a terrible place.


----------



## sunshyne (Jan 31, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> I haven't graduated yet.  I'm graduating in april.
> 
> Also I have to disagree with arkansas being the worst.  If you ever go to live in louisiana god help you if you aren't caucasian. . . No I am not joking either, the society is still unspokenly segregated where it is soceitally unspoken rules that if you are caucasian you only befriend, date or marry and have kids with other caucasians and seeing a mixed race couple draws everyone's disgust more than if you ran down the street burning american flags screaming at the top of your lungs "derka derka muhammad jihad".



Arkansas may very well be the worst state in the country. The only reason you don't notice as marked segregation as you do in Louisiana is because there are waaaaaay fewer black people in Arkansas. Don't get the wrong impression - it's racist as all hell - but there aren't enough black people to hate full time, so they turn instead to hating pretty much anyone who isn't a good, god-fearing Christian. If you want a slice of Arkansas culture, Google the "West Memphis Three". At least Louisiana has a sea coast. Get bored of the oppressive social conservatism, and you can always go jet-skiing on the gulf, or bodysurfing, or let loose in New Orleans for a weekend. In Arkansas? Um, go hike up a hill and look at these other gorgeous hills through the holes in the trees (sorry, Arkansas, but that is all the Ozarks are). 

Florida sucks as well. It's ridiculously hot and humid, politically schizophrenic (half moderate democrats, half far-right wing rednecks), there are enormous insects everywhere, and last time I went there I _literally_ left without all the body parts I came with. So, fuck Florida. 

As for the best state? Well, I know it's not California. I like it here a lot more than the midwest, but this is one fucked. up. state. Expense, overcrowding, and too many crazy people are the number one problems. We take politically schizophrenic to a new extreme. Also, the criminal justice system here is just backwards (no other way to describe a system where one person can go to prison for life for breaking into an unoccupied house, while another gets probation for a rape, and under the law there is actually nothing the judge could have done differently). 

Even though I've only spent a limited time there, I'm leaning toward Washington for this one. They're middle of the pack in expense, population, number of big cities, and the like. They have one of the cleanest, safest, and most progressive big cities in Seattle (if you can handle the rain). The best part may be that they're socially left (just legalized pot, and gay marriage through referendum) while being economically right (no state income tax, for example). So it's a pretty free state where you can still find a job and make a fair living.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 31, 2013)

What are the criteria for the best state?


----------



## Azure (Jan 31, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Yes, but Im talking about the villages that are so small that all their food/supply deliveries and transportation is done via air.


I never understood why people want to live in places like that when it is abundantly clear that nature does not want them there. Everything costs 10x what it normally does, there is literally buttfuck to do besides be cold, sit around in the perpetual dark/light, your job, and shoot animals. That and many of those villages are primarily native american settled and alcohol is illegal because folks from the rezzy can't hold their shit/control themselves or their addiction. But the scenery sure is pretty :vTo me, California is best state. It's got all the realms one could possibly exist in. You can go where it snows, you can go to a desert. There are mountains, valleys, plains, massive forests, and the beach. LA is a shithole, SoCal is stuck up about nothing, NorCal is usually rainy, but overall the culture of people is p tolerant and interesting. Plenty of jobs of all kinds, and if its a bit expensive at start, you get paid a bit more for it. The only states in the USA I haven't been to are North and South Dakota and Idaho, because who fucking cares about those places anyway. California was the best of them.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jan 31, 2013)

None of them. Scotland is clearly the best country in the world. :V


----------



## sunshyne (Jan 31, 2013)

Azure said:


> I never understood why people want to live in places like that when it is abundantly clear that nature does not want them there. Everything costs 10x what it normally does, there is literally buttfuck to do besides be cold, sit around in the perpetual dark/light, your job, and shoot animals. That and many of those villages are primarily native american settled and alcohol is illegal because folks from the rezzy can't hold their shit/control themselves or their addiction. But the scenery sure is pretty :vTo me, California is best state. It's got all the realms one could possibly exist in. You can go where it snows, you can go to a desert. There are mountains, valleys, plains, massive forests, and the beach. LA is a shithole, SoCal is stuck up about nothing, NorCal is usually rainy, but overall the culture of people is p tolerant and interesting. Plenty of jobs of all kinds, and if its a bit expensive at start, you get paid a bit more for it. The only states in the USA I haven't been to are North and South Dakota and Idaho, because who fucking cares about those places anyway. California was the best of them.



Cali is nothing if not diverse. If you're looking for variety first and foremost, this may be the state for you.

Also, not all of LA is South Central/Compton. There are plenty of nice areas. If you're looking for true shitholes in California, you can do much better (Oakland, Modesto, Stockton, etc.)


----------



## Azure (Jan 31, 2013)

Dude, Oakland is way nicer than LA hands down.


----------



## BigwiggingAround (Jan 31, 2013)

I say Texas. The heat, bible beating, and homophobia aside, there's just so much stuff to do here compared to other states. And I've seen most of the US and there's a lot of other places I like (New England has a special place in my heart because I grew up there), but I guess I'm just so use to this place that it kind cancels everything else out.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 31, 2013)

Northeast Ohio is a place that's doing pretty well job-wise. Traffic and crime are pretty low too in most areas. The winter is said to be mild recently despite lake effect although this year is probably different.

I've heard Cleveland is pretty boring compared to other big cities. Probably still better than San Juan, where I'm from. Not a lot of stuff to do there unless you're a tourist. And trust me, Puerto Rico is not a good place to live in right now.


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 31, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> None of them. Scotland is clearly the best country in the world. :V


>not belonging to the UK
wut


----------



## BigwiggingAround (Jan 31, 2013)

Sulfide said:


> >not belonging to the UK
> wut



England, Wales, and Scotland all identify as "countries". That doesn't necessarily mean sovereign state if that's what you're confused about.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Jan 31, 2013)

Solid.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 31, 2013)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I've heard Cleveland is pretty boring compared to other big cities. Probably still better than San Juan, where I'm from. Not a lot of stuff to do there unless you're a tourist. And trust me, Puerto Rico is not a good place to live in right now.


Let's just say, it's no New York.  However, there are a lot of very, very nice areas in Cleveland (particularly Cleveland Heights and Shaker Heights), and you do have access to some nice things (lots of great museums on the various campuses, the library downtown is awesome, quite a few bigass theaters, lots of ethnic neighborhoods like Chinatown, Little Italy, and Slavic Village, one of the best hospital systems in the country, and so on).  I still don't understand the weather, here, though.  Last winter we got nothing, this winter it's been like a sine curve with an amplitude of about 50 degrees.
If you want cheap cost of living, though, try either Cleveland or Columbus.  Columbus is one of the cheapest places in the country right now, for some reason.


----------



## sunshyne (Jan 31, 2013)

Azure said:


> Dude, Oakland is way nicer than LA hands down.



Chalk it up to different experiences depending on where you go. I'd never come to that conclusion from what I've seen.



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Northeast Ohio is a place that's doing pretty well job-wise. Traffic and crime are pretty low too in most areas. The winter is said to be mild recently despite lake effect although this year is probably different.
> 
> I've heard Cleveland is pretty boring compared to other big cities. Probably still better than San Juan, where I'm from. Not a lot of stuff to do there unless you're a tourist. And trust me, Puerto Rico is not a good place to live in right now.



Cleveland is doing pretty well job-wise???? Somebody should tell them that.


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 31, 2013)

I'd rather into LA then Oakland.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 31, 2013)

Sulfide said:


> I'd rather into LA then Oakland.


I'd rather America than anywhere else.


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 31, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> I'd rather America than anywhere else.


Not unless Obama alls the guns. Or accidentally's the Economy. Then I'd move to Germany or Russia after taking up a trade and the native language. Love both of their cultures. I am a patriot hands down, but these latest generations suck. Everything driven by emotion, everyone on welfare/ssi, foodstamps... its pathetic.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 31, 2013)

sunshyne said:


> Chalk it up to different experiences depending on where you go. I'd never come to that conclusion from what I've seen.
> 
> Cleveland is doing pretty well job-wise???? Somebody should tell them that.



Well, not Cleveland. But the MSA. My cousin has a job at Smucker's. And my dad is getting a job offer to come to another company in the area.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 31, 2013)

Jobs are actually picking up in Cleveland, but mostly west of the river.  There's a lot of new techie/service type jobs popping up all over the place out that way.  Downtown's not doing too badly either, but of course all the areas around downtown are still crime-ridden low-income hellholes.


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Jan 31, 2013)

New Jersey is pretty bad, but is nice up in the woods.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 31, 2013)

California.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 31, 2013)

Jashwa said:


> California.



California is a great place to visit. Living there however...


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 31, 2013)

There are a few plants opening up in Florida. There is a plant opening in Melbourne next year. In 2015 Pratt and Whitney will be opening up a large plant in West Palm.


----------



## Mayfurr (Feb 1, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> So the obvious choice is to eventually move to the best state.  Which poses the question of which state in the usa is the best and why?



Best... for what? 

In the _"Best for Crazy, a.k.a 'Only in America'"_ run-off for example, we've got Texas, Utah, New Mexico, with the ever-popular Florida and California still going strong as perennial contributors...


----------



## Symlus (Feb 1, 2013)

Mayfurr said:


> Best... for what?
> 
> In the _"Best for Crazy, a.k.a 'Only in America'"_ run-off for example, we've got Texas, Utah, New Mexico, with the ever-popular Florida and California still going strong as perennial contributors...



Remove California. It sucks here. Desert and douchebags (people-wise), and if you live far enough south, the official language becomes spanish.


----------



## Mayfurr (Feb 1, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Remove California. It sucks here. Desert and douchebags (people-wise), and if you live far enough south, the official language becomes spanish.



I think you misread "Best in Crazy" as "Best in USA".

Unless California is _really_ less crazy than it was


----------



## Symlus (Feb 1, 2013)

Mayfurr said:


> I think you misread "Best in Crazy" as "Best in USA".
> 
> Unless California is _really_ less crazy than it was



I mades a mistakes. Lol. 

It sucks here. If that wasn't clear.


----------



## Mayfurr (Feb 1, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> It sucks here [in California]. If that wasn't clear.



Well... I'm not disagreeing with you on that one, though admittedly my experience of California is basically Los Angeles. 

Oregon, on the the hand... doesn't look bad, based on Portland. Probably because it's somewhat of a US analogue of New Zealand, with similar land area, population, climate - all it would need for Oregon to be more like New Zealand is to park it 1200 miles west of Washington state in the middle of the North Pacific 

Florida? Too damn flat and hot.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 1, 2013)

Mayfurr said:


> Well... I'm not disagreeing with you on that one, though admittedly my experience of California is basically Los Angeles.



That IS the pure essence of California, although, admittedly, it can be spread thin in some locations.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2013)

Mayfurr said:


> Florida? Too damn flat and hot.


You want a flat and hot state?  Come to texas.  You're lucky to see a hill let alone a mountain.  Also it gets about 105 degrees farenheit day AND night without dipping below a 100 even at night for the summer.  We get people that go, "well it can't be as bad as arizona, cause it's not desert", no. . just no, it _is_ as bad as arizona.


----------



## Demache (Feb 2, 2013)

Day Coydog said:


> I've lived in South Dakota for my entire life, so I'm going to go with that one. There are only a two cities that have 50k+: Souix Falls (156K) and Rapid City (69K). The crime rate is pretty low where I'm at, the worse thing that has happened in the last few decades was a bank robbery that the police didn't respond to because they thought it was a hoax.
> Rapid City is in the black hills, Lots of Forest and Mountains, a bunch of camping sites an' such.
> Souix Falls is larger, has much more than Rapid City, except for the landscape. It has one large waterfall and that's about it, but it is a much flatter city.
> SD is also a fairly(but not too strict) state, the schooling here is much better than many other states (12th ranked). This is a great place to raise kids, low crime rate, fun stuff to do, good education, etc.  Beware that the state is mostly Republican, but Democrats and Independents can survive he almost as well.
> ...


Yeah, I guess it is pretty above average if I do think about it. People *usually* tend to be fairly respectable as well. Sioux Falls is becoming more developed as it gets larger, most notably the East side (we have a movie theater, finally).

Except weather will troll you hard. October? Barely 30F. November? 70 F. December? 0 F. Inconsistent as all Fuck. Except for summer. It's usually hot and humid, but never rains. Great bike weather though.


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 2, 2013)

Mayfurr said:


> Florida? Too damn flat and hot.


It really isn't that hot. Summers are usually between 30 and 40 (86 and 104). Also because we are surrounded by water, the center of the state is pretty much water, and we are rather flat (across the 5 mile length of the southern part of the city (I haven't checked other parts) there is a five foot variation of height once past the bank of the intracoastal waterway), there is often a wind moving. Also Florida isn't hot all the time, while it was 32 (90) on Wednesday it was 2 (36) this morning. That is almost freezing.

I think Texas's heat would be worse that Arizona. Arizona, being largely a desert, would have a dry heat where as Texas's heat is wet. Humidity makes heat far worse.


----------



## Patchhes (Feb 2, 2013)

Minnesota. As long as you avoid parts of the Twin Cities, everyone is super nice.


----------



## Mayfurr (Feb 2, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> You want a flat and hot state?  Come to texas.  You're lucky to see a hill let alone a mountain.  Also it gets about 105 degrees farenheit day AND night without dipping below a 100 even at night for the summer.  We get people that go, "well it can't be as bad as arizona, cause it's not desert", no. . just no, it _is_ as bad as arizona.



Sounds like hell  
I had enough fun dealing with the heat in Manila (Philippines) and the Bahamas.



Inciatus said:


> It really isn't that hot. Summers are usually between 30 and 40 (86 and 104).



_That's_ hot where I am - temperatures might peak around 31-32C, but are mostly in the 20-30C range in summer. Probably because we've got a minimum of 1200 miles of ocean between us and any other landmass, despite being as far south of the equator as Spain is north.


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 2, 2013)

Mayfurr said:


> _That's_ hot where I am - temperatures might peak around 31-32C, but are mostly in the 20-30C range in summer.


That sounds lovely, like our late fall/early winter.


----------



## Lunar (Feb 2, 2013)

Louisville's a pretty unique city.  There's a fair few attractions, several annual parades and celebrations (quite a few of which are exclusive to Kentucky), and it's just an hour's drive from Bardstown, which is a beautiful historic village with tons to do.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 2, 2013)

I think it's a tie between Texas and Minnesota.
Austin, San Antonio, and Dallas are nice.
If you're a bit more on the liberal side, but not insane, then Minnesota (specifically Minneapolis) is a fine choice.

Washington is also a nice state.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2013)

JesusFish said:


> I think it's a tie between Texas and Minnesota.
> Austin, San Antonio, and Dallas are nice.
> If you're a bit more on the liberal side, but not insane, then Minnesota (specifically Minneapolis) is a fine choice.
> 
> Washington is also a nice state.


I already live in texas.  I'm moving to louisiana and after about a year or two moving to making it on my own.


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 2, 2013)

I bet some of you just think our weather is crazy.

10-105Â°F throughout the year, extremely inconsistant, droughts, storms, tornadoes, high winds, and heavy rains.

Been in a drought for over 2 years at this point, I believe.


----------



## skyelar (Feb 2, 2013)

Canada.

But seriously, I've lived in Alaska, Colorado, Washington, and California. Strongly recommend against Alaska as it'll be too small for your tastes and it takes a lot of money to live up there. California's job market is pretty bad right now, but it's a large state with a lot of city options. Washington was pretty decent but I don't feel like it was a "best" state. Colorado is good, not sure how good our job market is, but hey. Weed. Mountains. Cities. Stuff.
My sister's out in New York and she likes the speedy city feel, but it's another expensive place to live.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 4, 2013)

Florida


----------



## Riho (Feb 4, 2013)

Oregon.
It has Portland.
Portland, in turn, has OMSI, a good zoo, and Powell's City of books.
It's near Seattle, so PAX isn't far off. 
The only thing that I think it doesn't have is a FurCon.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 4, 2013)

Well here's my unfounded, inflammatory, offensive, self-fellating opinion based purely on my subjective understanding of the various states.

Top Tier:

Oregon
Washington
Hawaii
California
New York
Colorado
New Mexico

High Tier:

Massachussetts
Vermont
North Carolina
Georgia
Minnesota
Pennsylvannia
New Hampshire
Maine
Virginia
Arizona
Alaska
DC

Meh Tier:
Maryland
Delaware
Rhode Island
Connecticut
New Jersey
Texas
Wyoming
Florida
Ohio
Michigan
Indiana
Montana
Utah
Iowa
Idaho
Kentucky
Tennessee
Arkansas
Wisconsin
Missouri

Shit Tier:
West Virginia
South Carolina
Alabama
Louisiana
Oklahoma
Kansas
Nebraska
North Dakota

Worse than Shit Tier:
Mississippi

edit: now with more Maryland


----------



## Riho (Feb 4, 2013)

Spatel said:


> Well here's my unfounded, inflammatory, offensive, self-fellating opinion based purely on my subjective understanding of the various states.
> 
> Top Tier:
> 
> Oregon


WOO!


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 4, 2013)

Spatel said:


> Well here's my unfounded, inflammatory, offensive, self-fellating opinion based purely on my subjective understanding of the various states.
> 
> Shit Tier:
> South Carolina
> ...


I'm noticing a common theme that many of these states have.


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 4, 2013)

Spatel said:


> Well here's my unfounded, inflammatory, offensive, self-fellating opinion based purely on my subjective understanding of the various states.
> 
> Top Tier:
> 
> ...



Me thinksys yous gots somethings wrongs, man-foolsy.


V for the language, +1 if anyone recognizes the dialect)


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 4, 2013)

Gollum, easy. I wholeheartedly agree with Missouri being in the "Meh" category though. It's what you make of it.


----------



## BlitzCo (Aug 22, 2015)

TEXAS IS THE BEST STATE YOU PLEBS!!!


----------



## Sonlir (Aug 22, 2015)

the best state? I like Colorado.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Aug 22, 2015)

Ohio has Cedar Point. Your argument is invalid.


----------

